# Kiki is TWO



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Two! :bday::bday:
She has has a lovely day - fun walk, plenty of treats and lots of cuddles


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

*Happy Birthday Kiki!! arty2:arty:arty2::bday:*

I love Kiki she's one of my favorites


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

*Happy Birthday Kiki! :bday:*


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

arty:Rufus is sending his very best birthday wishes to Kiki the wonderdog!arty2::best_wishes::bunny3::canada:

Happy Birthday Beautiful girl!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy birthday Kiki 

Glad she has enjoyed her special day


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well hooray for little Kiki
Two today your are
Aren't you just the luckiest
Cavapoo by far

With a mum like Marzi
And canine sisters too
A human sister Lizzie
You're just the luckiest poo

We wish you happy birthday
Another fun filled year
Enjoy your precious life 
And fill your mum with cheer

Happy Birthday Kissable Kiki, we love you very much and enjoy your mums stories and pictures!

:twothumbs::best_wishes::star:arty2::bday:​


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you Ruth... I teared up 
Kiki really is a very special friend.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Thank you Ruth... I teared up
> Kiki really is a very special friend.


Aw sorry I didn't mean to make you tear up, I just wanted to write a little Kiki poem because I know how special she is. We love her too! Xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIKI!!! :bday::juggle:arty2::jumping:


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Happy birthday beautiful girl Kiki You can do your own birthday bounces Glad you have had such a lovely day xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful girl!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Kiki!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow 2!! Gorgeous Kiki xx
Happy birthday Kiki - love the pics
Great poem Ruth!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for all of Kiki's birthday wishes - she was exhausted by the end of the day 


Nanci - how is your mum doing?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Little Kiki is so cute in her blankie


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

A belated Happy Birthday to Kiki!! 

I think she's perhaps the apple of her mums eye!! 

Gorgeous girl ... Can't believe she's 2 already!!

xxx


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy birthday curly kiki!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> A belated Happy Birthday to Kiki!!
> 
> I think she's perhaps the apple of her mums eye!!
> 
> ...


I have a whole apple orchard in my eyes when it comes to my dogs (and my children on a good day ).
Kiki has been such a special friend and comforter as her arrival really coincided around the time that I had to make the decision to stop working to care for my mother. It has been a tough two years for me, but Kiki is such a loyal dog and whether it is her joyful exhuberance at being outside, or her calm cuddling inside she has helped me through the days.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

What a lovely sentiment. Belated :bday: wishes from here too little Miss Bouncy!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Happy birthday beautiful Kiki! arty::bday:arty2:


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Kiki arty::bday:

Is she a chameleon cross is she black or chocolate ???


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

a Very happy belated to Kiki!!


----------

